# Grantsville,Settlement Canyon



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Both have open water, Settlement 60% ice free east end. Grantsville open water 50 - 60 feet around ramp and west side. Fished Grants ville for 2 hours,nothing. Going back tomorrow the wind is supposed to die some.Remaining ice looks unsafe :!:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

How high is the water at G-Ville?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

[attachment=0:dixsdiz4]100_1115 (300x225).jpg[/attachment:dixsdiz4][attachment=2:dixsdiz4]100_1116 (300x225).jpg[/attachment:dixsdiz4]

not real low,but low.(thought you gave up on Grantsville :lol: )


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Evil Tye Dye did, not me. I really want to take my toon there soon. Just itchy for some trolling is all!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

grantsville is 36% of capacity, settlement is 40%.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

This is the best time to fish Grantsville. Float the ices edges and work a jig!


----------

